
Finding Beautiful Yelp Photos Using Deep Learning - Goosey
https://engineeringblog.yelp.com/2016/11/finding-beautiful-yelp-photos-using-deep-learning.html
======
thedogeye
Damn this is awesome. Does yelp offer this service through an API? I love it.

